# my little girls



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Tilly and Adelaide
















Addie








Tilly

















Bought these two from the pet store when they were around 3-4 weeks old. I had lost my other rat Claudia Louise about 2 months earlier. When I got them, they had lice and respiratory infections from being kept in pine shavings. Of course they were meant to be snake food and had no socialization. After spending about 8 hours a day for a week, giving them numerous baths and vitamins, they finally became good pets. I was looking for a rabbit and had to look at the rats and I saw Tilly and knew I had to have her. So I told them to grab a black and white one too and thats how I got Addie.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Total cuties!


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

They are just pals, aren't they!! I love them snuggled in the blanket together.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

What dolls! I love the bath pic, my girls won't sit still long enough for a bath.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks, the picture of them snuggled up together was about two days after getting them so they were still really scared of me and hiding. As for the bath, you have no idea how hard that was lol. I came out of the bathroom completely soaked and covered in tiny little scratches. They kept trying to jump out of the tub on me. But my camera has an action shot feature that takes continuos pictures as long as you hold down the shutter.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is the a particular reason you give them numerous baths? Rats are very clean animals and don't require baths unless they're ill/elderly and can't clean themselves properly or if they get into something particularly messy. It can be stressful for them, hence your scratches and them trying to jump out because they didn't want to be in there. Regular bathing also washes away the healthy natural oils. I'm currently having to bath Spike's back end (water most days, a rat/ferret shampoo approx every 4 days) daily to prevent urine burns, as they urine stays on his fur with him having HLD and a large tumour. There's a sticky on bathing rats here.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I love their names. So classic.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Stace87 said:


> Is the a particular reason you give them numerous baths? Rats are very clean animals and don't require baths unless they're ill/elderly and can't clean themselves properly or if they get into something particularly messy. It can be stressful for them, hence your scratches and them trying to jump out because they didn't want to be in there. Regular bathing also washes away the healthy natural oils. I'm currently having to bath Spike's back end (water most days, a rat/ferret shampoo approx every 4 days) daily to prevent urine burns, as they urine stays on his fur with him having HLD and a large tumour. There's a sticky on bathing rats here.


Before you start assuming things, this was their second baths they have ever had. The first ones being that they had lice when I bought them. The second time was because they have white fur and it was turning yellow. I have had rats before and I know that they are clean animals. I also realize the reason that they were jumping out of the tub and trying to climb up my bear arms is because they didnt like it. Thanks for your concern and all but I'm not stupid and I know how to take care of my babies. I would never buy an animal that I didnt do thorough research on.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

jasugar said:


> I love their names. So classic.


Thank you, I love the older names.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

hshelton said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the a particular reason you give them numerous baths? Rats are very clean animals and don't require baths unless they're ill/elderly and can't clean themselves properly or if they get into something particularly messy. It can be stressful for them, hence your scratches and them trying to jump out because they didn't want to be in there. Regular bathing also washes away the healthy natural oils. I'm currently having to bath Spike's back end (water most days, a rat/ferret shampoo approx every 4 days) daily to prevent urine burns, as they urine stays on his fur with him having HLD and a large tumour. There's a sticky on bathing rats here.
> ...


She was not assuming anything, nor was she calling you or implying that you were "stupid" - relax... She was just being concerned for their health. Instigating arguments is not behavior we welcome here. :-\

Adorable pictures though.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> hshelton said:
> 
> 
> > Stace87 said:
> ...


I'm not instigating anything. Im just saying, I know how to take care of my rats. I didnt mean to come off as if I was trying to get into a fight or anything. It just the fact that it was assumed that i give my rats baths all the time. There was one picture. Thats it. I just dont see how they got that I did it all the time.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

hshelton said:


> I'm not instigating anything. Im just saying, I know how to take care of my rats. I didnt mean to come off as if I was trying to get into a fight or anything. It just the fact that it was assumed that i give my rats baths all the time. There was one picture. Thats it. I just dont see how they got that I did it all the time.


Actually it was not assumed. You said numerous baths in your first post... my reply wasn't anything to do with the photo.



hshelton said:


> After spending about 8 hours a day for a week, giving them *numerous baths *and vitamins, they finally became good pets.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Stace87 said:


> hshelton said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not instigating anything. Im just saying, I know how to take care of my rats. I didnt mean to come off as if I was trying to get into a fight or anything. It just the fact that it was assumed that i give my rats baths all the time. There was one picture. Thats it. I just dont see how they got that I did it all the time.
> ...


That was just a typo then. I didnt realize I had said that.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

I think it's really hard to give lots of people advice on how to care for their pets. People get defensive just as they would if you told them how to raise their child. 

I think that stacey is full of great information but the way it's often delivered can cause people to get upset. She's passionate about animals and their proper care which is why she explained the process of bathing rats. If not for you then for someone else reading this thread that may not know. 

It's important to remember that no one here is trying to make anyone feel bad or stupid. We are all here to help.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I know, I just didnt realize that I had said I had given them numerous baths. It is kinda like someone is telling you. Either way, I apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I decided I would add a few more pictures since I have been putting up so many of their new sisters. I didnt want anyone to think I liked the babies more lol
















































^im going to go ahead and explain this one. Whenever Addie gets bored of being out, she jumps from the bed to the cage and puts herself up. She just started doing this about a month ago. Anyone else have this problem? It makes the biggest noise since she's such a chunk. I always end up jumping if I'm not paying close attention to what she is doing.


----------



## Julia_Austen (Mar 4, 2010)

*hshelton*,they are adorable!
I also got one of my rats with some "raspiratory surprise" from the
vet assured pet store. It is a big deal to fix this kind of issue.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes it is, but they haven't had a problem since. My two new girls, percie and piper, have been sneezing up a storm since I got them. I'm pretty sure its just their allergies, either way theyre going to the vet. At least the petco we have here will reimburse your vet visit.


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

hshelton, your babies are so adorable! You have some really great shots of them!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

where does she jump to? lol


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

From my bed to her cage. I guess she just gets tired of being out and jumps to it. After about 3 minutes though she begs me to come get her back out, its the funniest thing.


----------

